# S.Mac or Gold Spilo?



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

View attachment 60360

What is this fish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hard to tell, as the picture is taken from a weird angle, and fins, tail fin included, are hard to distinguish - can you take a side shot that shows all fins clearly.

I'm leaning towards S. maculatus - don't ask me why: gut feeling...


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Hard to tell, as the picture is taken from a weird angle, and fins, tail fin included, are hard to distinguish - can you take a side shot that shows all fins clearly.
> 
> I'm leaning towards S. maculatus - don't ask me why: gut feeling...
> [snapback]1014876[/snapback]​


Sorry it's not my fish. This is the only pic I have of it. This pic is what made me fall in love with the S.Mac. I origanally thought it was a S.Mac because of the purple hue to it, but I was recentelly told that it was a Gold Spilo. I live in Canada and have been searching for about a month now for a S.Maculatus, to no avial. I don't know if I will ever find one here, so I am thinking about going with the Gold Spilo. Just would like to know for sure what the fish in the pic is.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well my guess is s mac that is after some careful comparison on the opefe website hope im right lets see what frank says 
later


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Serrasalmus Maculatus.... Nice looking fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a mac, If you want one GET ONE. They are an awesome fish, they grow fast for a serra, and would do well in a 55 gal pretty much for life. I love mine.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

traumatic said:


> It's a mac, If you want one GET ONE. They are an awesome fish, they grow fast for a serra, and would do well in a 55 gal pretty much for life. I love mine.
> [snapback]1015610[/snapback]​


you are not the only one...Mac is great...


----------

